# Lawn Care Equipment!



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alright Everyone,

For my first post, I would love to see pics of everyone's lawn care equipment lineup! What are you working with?!? I'd post mine, but I'm currently at work wasting some time during my lunch break :nod:

I've got the enthusiast "starter pack"- 22in Toro Recycler, Ryobi Blower, Toro trimmer and edger, Echo 4 gall. sprayer. It gets the job done, and I managed to keep the wife happy with the cost (probably the most important part!).

So, whatcha got?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good Great thread idea - everyone loves pictures! It would probably take all day for some here to post up a photo of all of their lawn equipment, but I will try to snap a picture of my stuff as I use it and post it along with a brief description in this thread - hopefully others will do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's an old photo...

Mowers: 
- eXmark Metro HP 48"
- Toro 22" Personal Pace (20332)

Spreader:
- Earthway 2170 w/ deflector kit (not in picture)
- Scotts TB Edge Guide Mini (not in picture)

Outdoor Power Tools:
- RedMax TR2350S
- RedMax HEZ2450S (not in picture)
- RedMax HBZ2610
- Craftsman C3 Hedge Trimmer (not in picture)

Sprayer:
- Chapin 20v (not in picture)
- Earthway s15 (not in picture)
- HF 4G Backpack (not in picture)


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Solid! Quick question on the spreaders, do you still use both the Earthway and Scott's? I have the Scotts mini as well and want to upgrade, but can't justify two spreaders.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Solid! Quick question on the spreaders, do you still use both the Earthway and Scott's? I have the Scotts mini as well and want to upgrade, but can't justify two spreaders.


The Scott's has not been used since I got the Earthway. In fact, I loaned it to a friend and probably won't see it again.


----------



## saabo (Jun 29, 2017)

Mower: Ariens Ikon-x 42"
String trimmer: Stihl FS 56r ( now with a Rotary fixed string head with Vortex .95 string )
2nd Trimmer: Ryobi combi with hedge trimmer
Not shown: Husqvarna hand held blower, Stihl HS45 hedge trimmer, Try-Bilt selfpropelled with Honda engine, Sun Joe pole saw


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mower: Bobcat 36" Gear Drive Midsize walk behind (Bobbi)
Spreader: EarthWay 2170
Trimmer: Ryobi 40V Electric trimmer w/ Echo Speed Feed head and .080 vortex line
Blower: Ryobi 40V electric "Jet" blower

Not shown:

Chapin 62000 4-gallon backpack sprayer w/ a customized wand and various teejet tips
Chapin 20002 2-gallon hand can
Scotts Accugreen 1000 drop spreader (probably selling this soon, I haven't used it in a while)


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is how I do my damage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> This is how I do my damage.


Don't think I didn't see that 12-pack of Cokes. :lol: :thumbup:

Is that a dethatcher it's sitting on? Tell us more.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I do my damage.
> ...


Ha ha.

The 12er of cokes is part of my long term lawn care damage plan. I secretly snuck that in the picture hoping only the keen eye would notice it. It was a test.

So the slice seeder.....That baby makes dreams come true. You think I'm kidding? I'm not. I'll give you more on that fine piece of equipment tomorrow. I need to get some better pictures of it. So you all can see it up close. Stay tuned. Don't touch that dial.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> This is how I do my damage.


I'm more of a fan of the flamingos, myself. Classy touch!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> This is how I do my damage.


Is that a BG50? If so, I just bought one yesterday, after demoing the 50 & the 56. I found the weight to be a nice factor, since it was 2# lighter, with the same CFM output. I also am missing the cokes and the slice seeder; can't see em

Saturday before last, I bought a Husquvarna at Lowes. It was around 4 PM, and right before I got in line, the owner of the small-engine shop where I get most of my lawn stuff at gave me the stink eye :? TBH, I was in a pinch, and finally decided to get a blower, and his shop closes at noon on Saturdays. I told him yesterday that I felt bad about going to Lowes, and that I returned it to come buy a Stihl. I couldn't get the damn thing to start after 10 pulls multiple times, and it wouldn't idle. I guess it was a lemon.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Missing my Chapin backpack sprayer. Every fall my kids get excited to help Dad do all the maintenance. I always have to line it up for them!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Been lurking all year and finally just decided to create an account and participate in threads...

Here is the equipment I've been using this season.

-Scag SWZT 36" mower with CheckMate striping kit and the hurricane mulching kit (I use this for just normal mowing throughout the season)
-Toro TurfMaster (I use this only for cleaning up and bagging... For example, fall cleanup in the back yard because the leaves are so plentiful and such a thick layer that it's too much to mulch with the Scag. I also use it for scalping/bagging before leveling the lawn, and the first mow of the season to bag and pick up the debris from winter)
-Echo PE-225 edger
-Echo SRM-230 string trimmer
-Echo PB530T backpack blower
-Hedge Hog HS1022 hedge trimmer
-Billy Goat PL1800H aerator
-Scotts SpeedyGreen 3000 broadcast spreader
-Chapin 21220XP 2-gallon pump sprayer
-Earthway S25 push sprayer
-Brinley PRC-24BH lawn roller
-Sure Can 2.2- and 5-gallon gas cans

Yea, I'm aware that I'm anal and keep my equipment clean and wash it regularly. Some of it looks unused, I know :lol: 
(and I know the grass in my back yard isn't all that great... It was recently dug up for an irrigation system install and I'm doing a renovation on it in the fall).










Here is the stripe kit on the mower:


And here is my shed, hand tools, all the various herbicides, and accessories I have:












A few things I'm looking to change by next season: 
-Replace the Scotts broadcast spreader with an Earthway Spreader
-Get rid of the Earthway push sprayer (hate that thing) and Chapin 2-gallon sprayer, and replace both with a backpack sprayer
-Get rid of the edger and string trimmer and replace with the Echo Pro Attachment series, with the Edger, Trimmer, Hedge trimmer, and chain saw attachments


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> ^^^ Very nice!


What he said


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Very nice!
> ...


We need proof that he actually mows the lawn. :lol: Everything is too clean. :mrgreen:


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> We need proof that he actually mows the lawn. :lol: Everything is too clean. :mrgreen:


Haha :lol: I promise I do! I've even got a domination line...


My grass was actually in great shape before the irrigation install:


It's stressed out now after the install and just starting to recover and hide some of the lines... But here you can see how the Scag with the CheckMate stripe kit stripes... It'll be much better in a few months after an aeration and overseeding when it comes in thicker and isn't stressed anymore:



And some striping in the back yard with the Scag, but again, the lawn is in bad shape after the irrigation install:


I'm embarrassed to post lawn pictures this season with all the work I'm doing on it and the stress it's going through. But I will definitely be posting lawn photos next season when I can hang with you guys.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice toys alpine!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> Been lurking all year and finally just decided to create an account and participate in threads...
> 
> Here is the equipment I've been using this season.
> 
> ...


This just got real... nice Alpine!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Is that a BG50? . I guess it was a lemon.


It's actually a BG55. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a BG50? . I guess it was a lemon.
> ...


I have the BG55 as well. It's discontinued now and the BG50 took it's place. The BG50 is actually a little lighter and max air velocity is slightly higher. It's also $10 cheaper than my BG55, at least at my local Stihl dealer.


----------



## Dlahey16 (Dec 14, 2017)

Mowers:
Ego 21 inch SP
Honda hrx217
Trimmers: 
STIHL KM94r with straight shaft trimmer
Ego 56 volt 15 inch trimmer
Edger:
STIHL KM94r with straight shaft edger
Blowers: 
STIHL BR700
EGO 530 cfm handheld


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

wooohoo old posts coming back to life!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

I.... need to step up my game. Nice work to the rest of you building up those arsenals!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have all this listed in my Profile but here it goes:

Baroness LM56 Greens Mower w/Groomer,Verticutter and Brush 
JD JS45 Rotary Mower
JD 518 Verticutter w/Woodbay Carbide Tipped blades
Spyker 288 Super-120lb Spreader
Stihl BR600 Backpack Blower
Stihl KM130 Kombi Motor
Stihl FCS-KM Straight Edger
Stihl FS-KM Straight Line Trimmer w/Supercut 20-2 Head
Stihl KW-KM PowerSweep
Stihl SG20 4 gallon backpack sprayer
Stihl SG11 1 liter sprayer
Stihl HS45 18" Hedge Trimmer
Kawasaki Landscape Blade Head modified to fit Kombi system
Franken Sprayer-Mate 12 gallon push sprayer
Solo 456 2 gallon sprayer
Hunter Irrigation System with PGP heads and Rachio Gen 2 Controller
EZ-FLO Irrigation injector system
Eley Hose Reels(Front & Back)
Eley 3/4" ID Polyurethane Hose(Front & Back)
Griot's Garage Finest Water Hose Nozzle(Front & Back)
R&R Products 48" Level Rake
4.5'x5' Steel Drag Mat


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is my setup. I will upgrade one piece of equipment next season.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sindaiwa trimmer & edger (got during the 20% off sale @ my local dealer 1.9 miles away)

Honda HRR216 - built in September of 2017 - paid $200 on Offerup locally.

Husqvarna blower (Lowes store credit)


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

alpine0000 said:


> Been lurking all year and finally just decided to create an account and participate in threads...
> 
> Here is the equipment I've been using this season.
> 
> ...


How do you like your SWZT? How is the cut quality? Also if you don't mind me asking, what size is your shed? I'm in the market for one and yours looks good. 
Thanks!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> How do you like your SWZT? How is the cut quality? Also if you don't mind me asking, what size is your shed? I'm in the market for one and yours looks good.
> Thanks!


I liked it. But I sold it (and the Billy Goat Aerator) on Craigslist after upgrading. I now have the Toro 48" Grandstand mower and Stinger Dual-Aer 2475 aerator. Upgraded most of my equipment in that picture since it was taken.

But the Scag was a good mower. Never any issues, and I liked the easily-adjustable deck height (most walk-behinds don't have a deck that adjusts quickly like that; they have bolts on each corner of the deck that need to be adjusted individually). I recommend the SWZT. Only things I could think of that would make it even better are making it with the Velocity deck (instead of Advantage deck), hour meter being standard, and possibly higher spec hydro's (but those aren't needed really). I dont recommend the big league roller. Not because it's not good -- it stripes nicely. But when trying to turn around at the end of a run, it tears up the turf. The nice stripes arent worth the turf getting ripped when I try to make a sharp turn. The juice ain't worth the squeeze. And I was constantly running over my toes when trying to back up. I ended up taking it off and it made mowing a much nicer experience.

I think my shed is 10x10. But it's way too small for me now. I need a custom-built one. Maybe double the square footage. I cant fit everything in there and a lot of stuff is crammed into my garage around my car.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

alpine0000 said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like your SWZT? How is the cut quality? Also if you don't mind me asking, what size is your shed? I'm in the market for one and yours looks good.
> ...


How do you like your Stinger aerator? I am thinking about getting one. It looks like you can turn the machine without lifting the tines. Is that the case?
Thanks


----------



## bmsmithvb (Oct 28, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Saturday before last, I bought a Husquvarna at Lowes. It was around 4 PM, and right before I got in line, the owner of the small-engine shop where I get most of my lawn stuff at gave me the stink eye :? TBH, I was in a pinch, and finally decided to get a blower, and his shop closes at noon on Saturdays. I told him yesterday that I felt bad about going to Lowes, and that I returned it to come buy a Stihl. I couldn't get the damn thing to start after 10 pulls multiple times, and it wouldn't idle. I guess it was a lemon.


That may help me. I'm stuck deciding between the Husqvarna and the Stihl, I'm more in the market for the blower + shredder....

All these toys are awesome!


----------



## luckybb (Oct 15, 2019)

alpine0000 said:


> Been lurking all year and finally just decided to create an account and participate in threads...
> 
> Here is the equipment I've been using this season.
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing! I also have a Echo SRM-230 string trimmer, bought last year from homedepot


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> How do you like your Stinger aerator? I am thinking about getting one. It looks like you can turn the machine without lifting the tines. Is that the case?


I was super-excited about it when I ordered it, but after getting it, its just OK. If you try to lift the tines and drive it anywhere, the front wheels just spin and skid. On both turf and concrete. It will turn with the tines in the ground around slight turns, but if you need to actually turn around, you need to lift the tines, and trying to drive it with the tines up just tears up the turf. Also, I ordered it with the sulky. Once you attach the sulky, you have to use it. You cant flip it up and hook it to the handle bars while using the sulky because its in the way of the handle that lowers and raises the tines. So if you decide you dont want to use it while you are aerating a small yard, you have totally remove it from the machine.

I wouldn't buy it again for $5700 or whatever I paid for it. Id rather just buy a stand-on aerator. Oh well. Its not awful, I just think it's overpriced after using it, and has a few issues that bug me.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> Been lurking all year and finally just decided to create an account and participate in threads...
> 
> Here is the equipment I've been using this season.
> 
> ...


@alpine0000

Any chance you can further detail your connection of the checkmate to the swzt.

Just got an swzt and I'm having trouble finding the right way to connect. Thanks!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sure, here are some photos. They give pretty clear instructions on their website, I believe. Or at least they did a few years ago when I installed it. The SWZT has long been since sold, and the striper was removed after just a couple months of use (hated it). Seems OK if you have a large lawn, but if you are on a small 1/4 acre lot like me, with lots of turning around, the striper tears up the turf when turning in reverse while trying to turn around at the end of a run. For me, the juice aint worth the squeeze.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> Sure, here are some photos. They give pretty clear instructions on their website, I believe. Or at least they did a few years ago when I installed it. The SWZT has long been since sold, and the striper was removed after just a couple months of use (hated it). Seems OK if you have a large lawn, but if you are on a small 1/4 acre lot like me, with lots of turning around, the striper tears up the turf when turning in reverse while trying to turn around at the end of a run. For me, the juice aint worth the squeeze.


That's perfect, thank you.


----------

